# Sticky  Please Read This Before Posting (Revised May 7th 2008)



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

This section is for Dogs For Adoption. Please only post if you have a dog for adoption. If you are selling a dog or puppies please post in the appropriate category here.
Dogs posted for adoption are free to all members, although we ask you have a minimum of 5 posts to your name before posting here without permission.
Dogs listed here should be Free to a Good Home or have a reasonable Adoption fee that is in-line with typical adoption fees.
Dogs should be in the posession of either yourself or a personal friend. Crossposting is not permitted except in special circumstances, such as a last-chance dog that is applicable to the topic of this website.

Thankyou and good luck!


----------

